# Western MVP 8.6' Ultramount for sale



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Western MVP 8.6' Ultramount plow for sale. Plow side only (no truck side parts or wiring).

Sold my truck, but not the plow, so have no use for the plow anymore.

Was only used for personal plowing on larger country driveways - my driveway and a neighbors.

Includes removable wings, which make it a 9.6" plow,

Cutting edge in excellent shape. Moldboard, frame, rams, etc are in good shape - just a few worn out paint spots that can be sanded and spray painted.

Replaced all of the hoses a few years back just out of caution.

Serviced each year. Had the dealer look at the pivot bar last year and they said it was in good condition and did not need replacing.

I do have four receivers for the truck side (had two trucks that were set up to share the plow).

Have two working four pin controllers because I always kept a back up controller. Think I have a few non-working ones too that I can throw in.

Have some spare parts that are included - plow fluid, a spare solenoid, maybe some hoses. Never had anything on the plow itself fail; just some truck side wiring had to be replaced a few times.

Asking $2,000 for everything. The two working
controllers alone are worth about $600.

In the 13104 ZIP code. Buyer would have to pick up.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wow*! That's a whole lot of plow and swag for $2k


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

cwren2472 said:


> *Wow*! That's a whole lot of plow and swag for $2k


yeah - priced it to move quickly......


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

seville009 said:


> yeah - priced it to move quickly......


It certainly should - wait 2 months and you could get double


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Figure someone could buy it and flip it....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

seville009 said:


> Figure someone could buy it and flip it....


Paging @JFon101231 ....


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Haha


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Paging @JFon101231 ....


Wow, that was quick


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I do have a buddy looking for one of these if that tractor could get it onto a trailer (bc he doesn't have mounts yet). Sent you a PM


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

JFon101231 said:


> I do have a buddy looking for one of these if that tractor could get it onto a trailer (bc he doesn't have mounts yet). Sent you a PM


just replied to your pm

yes - could load it with the tractor.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Plow is sold.....


----------

